# Friday Already



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

And I'm wearing the one on the left


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Robert said:


> And I'm wearing the one on the left


Crikey Robert, I thought you'd nicked those pics from another current thread. Then a closer look revealed yours are real Alphas. Nice too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The RLT 24 has been getting some wrist time recently.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I have not been able to prise this from my wrist for a week!










Have a great weekend all

paul


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This little beauty for me:










(Although it's on black sharkskin right now.)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm growing ever closer to this dependable daily watch...



(Even if the day's a day out....damn!)


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

The one and only G10 for me today. Happy Friday everybody


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

This one for work, purchased from our host some nine months ago...










and this 'new' one, when out to dinner this evening.










A good weekend to one and all.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

No suprise here - been wearing it all week....


















HAGW

Rich


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Still got the baby of the family on at the moment


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Speedy for me ..










Wish the postman was! As I'm awaiting one ..


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

OP today

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Giving this one some rare daylight wrist time....

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have not been able to prise this from my wrist for a week!


Just need to oil the clasp Paul 









X-33 for me today.










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Spacematic today:










Cheers


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

this one today...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

It's a bit dull out so something with a bit of lume










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Have been wearing my Sinn 856 almost exclusively for the past few weeks. However I have now got my Vixa back after having had the hands relumed so that they now last all throughout the night, rather than fading to complete blackness after 1:00am.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

I had this watch laying in a drawer without strap and battery. Longines DolceVita Chronograph with a deep blue handstitched Oregon saddleleather form Di-Modell matching the blue hands and numbers.










deBalzac


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This one for me - until I start dunking my hand into my new Biorb!










Must do a better pic


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This again today.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

My new Helmet for today. I have only had this two days but I like it a lot.










Taken especially for the thread. Do I get extra points for having the correct Day/Date


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with this all week, so have kept with it for Friday


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Croton Chrono for work. Now on grey nato. Vast improvement on the original bracelet.










Will swap to this when I get home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Still loving it (and always will







)!

*RLT22*










best regards

Jan


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Day off today, so wearing this one:

Rolex










Mark


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Monster! Monster!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> This little beauty for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning watch! Is that the "old" KonTiki or is it one of the reissued ones? Excuse my ignorance if I'm way off on this







I have always liked the Eterna brand, and they keep coming up with really attractive watches all the time.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Some of you have been intimate with this one, but I'm not going to hold it against you









I'm finally able to wear it, since Roy loosened the bracelet screws:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

knuteols said:


> Stunning watch! Is that the "old" KonTiki or is it one of the reissued ones? Excuse my ignorance if I'm way off on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of the current, so reissued, ones. I had a KonTiki Sport a while back and was very impressed with it, so I jumped when I saw this up for sale. Eterna make a superb watch!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stanford said:


>










AHH!!!! It was you.

I wanted that one. No money at the time though. Hopefully I will get the next one that comes along... If another ever does.

It's a beautiful watch. Enjoy it


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yep, best pic of a 36 I've seen.

Mine today, I'm going to take another pic, this one does not do it justice.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

CA today...recent arrival.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> The RLT 24 has been getting some wrist time recently.


that looks proper awesome jason...looks ace on the lumpy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Croton Chrono for work. Now on grey nato. Vast improvement on the original bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that alpha looks huge!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Croton Chrono for work. Now on grey nato. Vast improvement on the original bracelet.
> ...


It is huge. 45mm lug to lug, 49mm with the crown and 15mm thick. Very comfortable to wear despite being a large hunk of iron


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Same old thing... but to jazz it up, I have put it on the off wrist. That wasn't easy either, as soon as I twisted my wrist the clasp popped open. After a quick disassembly and adjustment all was well.










The off hand camera operation was no fun either!









Later,

William


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

prs-14 i just like the simple style..........


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*RLT-41 Full Lume*


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Some of you have been intimate with this one, but I'm not going to hold it against you


Just Jason then me, but I couldn't possibly comment on the intimate bit


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

This old thing for me...










Apologies for the size of the photo - I really must learn how to resize these things.

Rob


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Robert said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you have been intimate with this one, but I'm not going to hold it against you
> ...


It's always nice to be the first


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

T-Graph Pro


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been playing with two (or is it three







) new Alphas this week.

The digital 21-jewel auto looks terrific and is great fun. The metal band is a really vicious hair-puller though (so Mac, beware! ) I'd rate the build quality of this one as OK - the seconds dial exhibits some erratic, Vostok-style jumpiness but that doesn't effect the timekeeping of the watch at all which is excellent. The brushed finish has some slight irregularities if you look very closely. As someone mentioned in another thread, the onion crown is a little out of place on this style of watch. Overall though, a great bit of late-sixties/seventies style kitsch.

The 23-jewel manual wind "Reverso" is a _lot_ of watch for the money. Worn one way up it has a cream-coloured arabic dial with sub-seconds at the 6 O'Clock position. Worn the other way up it has a brushed light-brass/copper coloured dial with Roman numerals and exposed balanace wheel at the 3 O'Clock position. The quality of the finish on this one is very good, with a nicely polished case featuring the kind of swivelling lugs you get on trench watches and crisp dial printing (although "Traveler" should really have two "l's" in my opinion). As with the digital, timekeeping has been excellent.

Not bad for fifty quid all-in. Actually bloody good, I reckon


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> I've been playing with two (or is it three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually bloody marvellous me say... d*mned clever, those Chinese...

wish the jump hour was in black...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the evening....

*RLT 17, Unitas 6498, 17 jewels*


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Bit late to the party today... but I have been wearing the one on the left today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this for the evening....
> 
> *RLT 17, Unitas 6498, 17 jewels*


Reeeeally like the look of this... how big is the watch, lug to lug and across the case? I suspect it might look a bit like a wall clock strapped to my scrawny little wrist, sadly!









S.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just a quick and dirty one of my latest Alpha that turned up yesterday. Sorry about the dust and reflections but I'm trying to multi- task at the moment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve R said:


> Reeeeally like the look of this... how big is the watch, lug to lug and across the case? I suspect it might look a bit like a wall clock strapped to my scrawny little wrist, sadly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of Roy`s finest









It`s not that big Steve, the case is 40mm excluding crown, 44mm inc crown, lug tip to lug tip is 48mm & it`s 12mm deep









Here`s a better photo for you...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Just a quick and dirty one of my latest Alpha that turned up yesterday. Sorry about the dust and reflections but I'm trying to multi- task at the moment.


Nice one Stan









They can become rather addictive though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mac, saved a bit on the car insurance so I treated myself.







No problems with loose bracelet screws on this one, it's been fine.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Thanks Mac, saved a bit on the car insurance so I treated myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m glad to see you used the money you saved wisely









Mind you the Anti-Alpha Brigade won`t be impressed
















Regarding the bracelet screws, I`ve not had any problems with my six Alphas


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stan said:


> Just a quick and dirty one of my latest Alpha that turned up yesterday. Sorry about the dust and reflections but I'm trying to multi- task at the moment.


i can now see that you are a man of taste stan, i ordered one the same on Sunday. I also won a bid on a lumpy for it as well, so will see what that combo looks like


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mac, saved a bit on the car insurance so I treated myself.
> ...


I just checked they were tight when I got it Mac, and they were fine. You can expect QC to be a little lax at this price point. No complaints from me, they are fine for the money.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick and dirty one of my latest Alpha that turned up yesterday. Sorry about the dust and reflections but I'm trying to multi- task at the moment.
> ...


It's a nice looking watch in the flesh, I think you'll like it when it comes.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i was hoping you would say that. if the lumpy looks ok, do you want a spare bracelet for it stan?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> i can now see that you are a man of taste stan, i ordered one the same on Sunday. I also won a bid on a lumpy for it as well, so will see what that combo looks like


I think you`ll find the bracelet it comes with is rather good Shaun









BTW How could the man who owns the Red Rekord have anything but impeccable taste?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> i was hoping you would say that. if the lumpy looks ok, do you want a spare bracelet for it stan?


Thanks Shawn, that's very nice of you. The bracelet is pretty good quality, see how you feel about it when it comes.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i can now see that you are a man of taste stan, i ordered one the same on Sunday. I also won a bid on a lumpy for it as well, so will see what that combo looks like
> ...


Not to mention a good sense of humour.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


So you don`t count yourself as a grumpy old man then Stan?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Sometimes, but I try not to make a habit of it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i've had a few alphas before, and have always been impressed with the bracelets. but i either put them onto a nato/rhino, or a lumpy. i'd rather give it to someone who is gonna use it, rather then the 710 to moan about the fact that there is something else for her to put away!

so its yours stan. i'll PM you when it arrives and i'll get your address


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> i've had a few alphas before, and have always been impressed with the bracelets. but i either put them onto a nato/rhino, or a lumpy. i'd rather give it to someone who is gonna use it, rather then the 710 to moan about the fact that there is something else for her to put away!
> 
> so its yours stan. i'll PM you when it arrives and i'll get your address


Thanks very much Shawn.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i've had a few alphas before, and have always been impressed with the bracelets. but i either put them onto a nato/rhino, or a lumpy. i'd rather give it to someone who is gonna use it, rather then the 710 to moan about the fact that there is something else for her to put away!
> ...


no worries stan the man!


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> > Reeeeally like the look of this... how big is the watch, lug to lug and across the case? I suspect it might look a bit like a wall clock strapped to my scrawny little wrist, sadly!
> ...










thanks mac, that's gorgeous... he's a clever ol' stick that Roy! 

Case diameter sounds fine, 48mm is a bit marginal though (I am quite tragically weedy!) - never tried that before but I will have to blag something of similar size to experiment. Extremely attractive watch... top marks!

S.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve R said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve R said:
> ...


You`re welcome, these are a seriously nice piece of kit and if they were sold on the high street with a `big` name I personally wouldn`t be surprised to see them with a Â£700+ price tag


----------

